# Cube the Love.



## Your Mother (Feb 22, 2011)

Cubing. Life. What is Speedcubing, and what is Life? 3x3 solve, you see headlights, R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)x2 R U R'. Snapping into life, you see headlights, run, pedal-to-the-metal, your life, your preference. Warped back to cubing, don't recognize J-Perm fast enough, lose competition. Flash back to life, don't recognize fast enough that your child is being associated with drugs, kid goes to party, dies from overdose of drugs. Split out a few bucks for some Lubix and a speedcube, gain attention from cubing publicity. Back in life, invest in a few shares of a company doing well, become the pride of the neighborhood with your nice fancy house. Cubing is Life. Life is Cubing. Love the Cube. Cube the Love.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2011)

Hardware Area? Really?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 22, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Oops.


 
This post made my morning


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 23, 2011)

If cubing can be life, the death of someone at a party and financial success, why can't it be hardware too?


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 23, 2011)

wat


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 23, 2011)

Should I come back and read the OP when I'm high?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 23, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Should I come back and read the OP when I'm high?


 
OP made me think. Yours made me lol


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 23, 2011)

tl;dr

I also don't want to read it because I will most likely encounter too much cheese.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't see the F2L pairs fast enough try taking performing enhancing drugs snap back to real life



ElectricDoodie said:


> Should I come back and read the OP when I'm high?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 24, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Should I come back and read the OP when I'm high?


 
I'm not going to lie, I was literally high on DXM when I posted that. So yes, get high, and re-read.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was literally high on DXM when I posted that. So yes, get high, and re-read.


 
No Idea what DXM is, but you look like 13 in your video on your youtube...


----------



## Shortey (Feb 24, 2011)

DMX is a rapper. duuh


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 24, 2011)

So a LL skip would be something like being born and die at youg age?
(finshed the cube quickly - finished life too early)


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> No Idea what DXM is, but you look like 13 in your video on your youtube...


 
DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine. Gay drug to do, but was a hell of a time when mixed with pot. Also, I'm 15 -_-


----------



## ianography (Feb 24, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine. Gay drug to do, but was a hell of a time when mixed with pot. Also, I'm 15 -_-


 
...So you're an idiot?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 24, 2011)

ianography said:


> ...So you're an idiot?


 
We figured that much.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 24, 2011)

ianography said:


> ...So you're an idiot?


 
Yes actually, I'm quite the idiot.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 24, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Yes actually, I'm quite the idiot.


 
You type it like it is a good thing.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine. Gay drug to do, but was a hell of a time when mixed with pot. Also, I'm 15 -_-


 
Quite the gangster.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 25, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Quite the gangster.


 
<3 That is wonderul


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine.


It tastes awful and it works?


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Anthony (Feb 25, 2011)

The internet is a bad place to brag about being a 15 year old kid who could pass as a 13 year old that likes to get high on pot and cough medicine.

FYI, I wasn't enough of a douche to click send myself though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Cubing. Life. What is Speedcubing, and what is Life? 3x3 solve, you see headlights, R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)x2 R U R'. Snapping into life, *you see headlights, run, pedal-to-the-metal, your life, your preference*. Warped back to cubing, don't recognize J-Perm fast enough, lose competition. Flash back to life, *don't recognize fast enough that your child is being associated with drugs, kid goes to party, dies from overdose of drugs*. Split out a few bucks for some Lubix and a speedcube, gain attention from cubing publicity. Back in life, invest in a few shares of a company doing well, become the pride of the neighborhood with your nice fancy house. Cubing is Life. Life is Cubing. Love the Cube. Cube the Love.


 
Interesting


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 25, 2011)

Anthony said:


> The internet is a bad place to brag about being a 15 year old kid who could pass as a 13 year old that likes to get high on pot and cough medicine.
> 
> FYI, I wasn't enough of a douche to click send myself though.


 
Don't worry, gentlemen, I got this.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine. Gay drug to do, but was a hell of a time when mixed with pot. Also, I'm 15 -_-


 Nominating for dumbest post of 2011.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 25, 2011)

Internet has quite some power, doesn- HOLY CRAP THAT'S MY MOM

EDIT: She already knows anyway, she already found a few Delsym bottles of mine. Go ahead, send it, we already dealt with that DXM **** a lil' while back.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Go ahead, send it, we already dealt with that DXM **** a lil' while back.


Apparently not!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Internet has quite some power, doesn- HOLY CRAP THAT'S MY MOM
> 
> EDIT: She already knows anyway, she already found a few Delsym bottles of mine. Go ahead, send it, we already dealt with that DXM **** a lil' while back.


 
Wow. Your post just keep getting dumber by the minute.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 25, 2011)

Cube the Love!

Couldn't that be a slogan for the whole Speedsolving community 2011?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 25, 2011)

So now I've supposedly been nominated for the dumbest post of 2011, and possbly created a slogan for the speedsolving community. I'e never caused anything like this before, but drugs have changed that.

(Lol, my mom got the message, Idunno who from, but she asked me about it)


----------



## emolover (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats trippy.




Your Mother said:


> DXM is short for Dextromethorphan, AKA cough medicine. Gay drug to do, but was a hell of a time when mixed with pot. Also, I'm 15 -_-


 
I get the feeling that this guy is just making s*** up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anthony <3


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 26, 2011)

Anthony <3.


----------



## ianography (Feb 26, 2011)

Anthony <3


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 26, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Anthony <3


 
yes



IamWEB said:


> Anthony <3.


 
no



ianography said:


> Anthony <3


 
no

Hardcore, Anthony, hardcore....


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 26, 2011)

You need Jesus.


----------



## kvaele (Feb 26, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> Flash back to life, don't recognize fast enough that your child is being associated with drugs, kid goes to party, dies from overdose of drugs.


 



Your Mother said:


> I'm not going to lie, I was literally high on DXM when I posted that.


 
Coincedence? I think not.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 26, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> no


 
Jealous.

Anthony <3.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 26, 2011)

MOO


----------



## splinteh (Feb 26, 2011)

No offennse but any non-cuber will tell you to get a life


----------

